# Goat Canyon trestle



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought some one might enjoy seeing a couple photos of the trestle. The first photo is from the San Diego Model Train Museum. This is not my photo, but I was in Balboa Park one weekend, with the woman who is now my wife. We went into the museum and saw this HO 
Layout featuring the trestle. I instantly wanted to find it and see it for myself.
One early morning the wife and I set out on a hike into Carrizo Gorge and eventually found it.
The second photo is of the real Goat Canyon trestle in 1991.
Let me add another photo, actually a better photo of the trestle in 1991.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice trestle, a lot of work done there. :thumbsup:


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Model and real trestle look great
Thanks for posting


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great juxtaposition (bonus point for that word!) of model vs. real worlds. Some talented craftsmanship in both trestles!

TJ


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Both are amazing!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great looking trestle!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

damn, thats nice


----------

